# pub near manchester academy



## rutabowa (Dec 13, 2012)

Atomic Suplex are/is playing at the Academy this Saturday and I/we would like to locate a nice pub very near the academy please. ale would be a bonus.


----------



## Apathy (Dec 14, 2012)

its a bit franchise stylee but its ok for a scoop


http://www.stonegatepubs.com/oxfordmanchester


----------



## Apathy (Dec 14, 2012)

mind u not been in for about 4 years,  dunno wat the vibe is currently


----------



## Apathy (Dec 14, 2012)

this place, not been for a few years but was always brill, round the corner too...
http://www.salutationmanchester.co.uk/


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2012)

who are you playing with? might pop over for that...


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> who are you playing with? might pop over for that...


the Hives, it is sold out though... but send me a pm if you want to come and we can probably work something out.


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2012)

wow, that should be a fun gig. i'll see what else is on, will pm if there's nowt too exciting...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.littlepub.co.uk/theduciearmsmanchester/default.aspx

Nice little boozer we go to before gigs. Not been for a wee while mind.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.littlepub.co.uk/theduciearmsmanchester/default.aspx
> 
> Nice little boozer we go to before gigs. Not been for a wee while mind.


 
Used to drink in there in my student days. Jesus, that pub brings back memories.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Kro right opposite the Academy is okay for a pre-gigdrink. No idea what beers they have though.

http://www.kro.co.uk/kro-bar

I'll be in The Salutation myself later.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2012)

I usually go to 'Big Hands' bar before gigs round there. Nice and cozy with a bit of a 'dive' feel to it - also good beer.

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/big-hands-manchester


----------



## Nice one (Dec 16, 2012)

there's jabezz clegg on portsmouth street, big and studenty, but very close by. 
http://www.jabezclegg.co.uk/

Another option is the lass o'gowrie towards town on charles street, proper pub, nice and quiet on a week day.
http://www.thelass.co.uk/


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 17, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I usually go to 'Big Hands' bar before gigs round there. Nice and cozy with a bit of a 'dive' feel to it - also good beer.
> 
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/big-hands-manchester


this was where we went as it was right next door.... it was fine!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 22, 2012)

Sandbar- gorgeous beer


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Hands


----------

